# JD 920 Flail Mower conditioner HP requirement



## RiarFarms (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone advise what the HP requirement is for a John Deere 920 Disc Mower conditioner (Flails)?

I have recently purchased 2 of them and was told that they will work fine with a 70+HP tractor. I am using Messy Ferguson 375 on them but the tractor seems to be under immense stress. Its 75HP. Thanks

Ahsan


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

a 375 is only 60 hp (tractordata.com) I think thats your problem. Ive seen them run on a 383(73 hp) and it was working it for sure but would do it all day. That 13 hp can make a large difference.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

They are a HP hog in my opinion. I run mine with 100 HP tractor in thick timothy hay and wouldn't want much less if you want to make any time. I pulled it with an IH 656 before I got a bigger tractor and it was just way too much, you went as slow as the tractor would go most of the time. Mine has flails. For comparison, I know some folks with a new 18' vermeer without conditioning rolls and they pull it with 130HP and it looks to pull it well.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stickney farm said:


> a 375 is only 60 hp (tractordata.com) I think thats your problem. Ive seen them run on a 383(73 hp) and it was working it for sure but would do it all day. That 13 hp can make a large difference.


60 being the PTO HP. Tractor gross is close to 75 but all implements advertise required min PTO HP. You are using only 80% of recommended minimum power. Time to upgrade tractor or go to a different mower.


----------



## RiarFarms (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. So you think a MF 385 with 85HP engine power and 70HP PTO will do?

Thanks


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a JD 926 with flails. My Kubota M7040 (64 PTO hp per tractordata) pulls it OK in grass, but in real thick stuff it's all it wants. Really more than I feel it should have a steady diet of. I also have a Kuhn 3ph mower the same 9'9"? width that seems to be a good match for, power wise. Those flails I guess like to play with the horses.


----------

